# Fortune Teller Crystal Ball



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

A fortune teller will be on hand for our school's 'spook house'. Unfortunately, for the children, the teller will only 'see' one outcome for their futures.

This was a fun one to put together. It's basically a variation of a TCT. I designed it with the hopes that someday I'll use this prop again with a live person instead of a skull on a stick.

For showtime, I'll have fog and a flickering light inside the globe.

Enjoy.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm especially pleased with this little contraption. A nice and clean way of utilizing my 12v power pack without having to hack off the tip.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

And a video of it in action.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Very nice, it would be really great to see it again after you get the lighting and fog effects up and running! Good job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that! scared me... I was expecting a slow rise.  Fantastic job!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cool! I'm with Troll Wizard, I'd like to see it in action "fully loaded"


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, and also looking forward to seeing it in action.
So whats the problem with having a number of silly fortunes for the kids ?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's going to make for a good startle for some poor unsuspecting ToTs


----------

